

Why My MOOC Is Not Built on Video - minthd
https://www.class-central.com/report/why-my-mooc-is-not-built-on-video/

======
trisreed
It's all well and good to be able to use IPython notebooks for math and CS
related MOOC's, but I think it's a lot harder to translate practical
activities from other fields online - I guess interactive features will be the
best bet in this regard.

